# santa cruz carbon v10



## curtiso (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Njhardrock (Feb 17, 2013)

Sick bike


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Agreed!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice bike. I Saw one like that the other day at Angel Fire with some of the new carbon DH wheels.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Definitely a *****in' ride!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

cool but Outlaws?


----------



## Macaveli (Mar 23, 2013)

my keyboard broke from drool right after the viewing of this pic


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice...I am jealous


----------

